# Touch Up Paint 2008 Cheyenne 696



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Has anyone managed to get a match for the White Body and Grey Skirt touch up paint for a 2008 Cheyenne, I would be grateful for any references. 

I have had three attempts to date and not managed a match.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I think the white will be Fiat Bianco 249. Can't help with the grey though.

Trevor


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
I have been on the hunt for grey paint for our Mohican after a traffic cone was knocked in our path in Portugal and broke the grey skirt at low level on the van. 
I have repaired it and I then got onto Auto Trail about the colour code for the grey gel coat so I could spray paint it to match.

I enclose their answer I got this morning.

Hi,

We do not have a record of the grey paint code. If we did I would doubt that it would match your skirt colour. This is due to the gel coat on the skirt, by now it will have discoloured slightly.

_I would advise you to take the vehicle to a branch of Brown Brothers or any other good body shop supplier. They will then match the paint to the colour of the skirt.

Regards

Steve Moverley

Development Manager_


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Brilliant after sales service.
What happens when you need a large area re painting

Dave p


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I brought this subject up last summer... after the local t*t scraped his wagon along my hot water flue and lower skirt.

My garage who repaired the body work, took my gas door off and sent it to there paint supplier in Newcastle who matched it up and sent the paint.

Filling of damage and respray. £200

Freddiebooks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ring round local car paint shops, some of the bigger ones will have a spectrophotometer and will be able to match you colour quite well with that. More info here: http://home.howstuffworks.com/machine-match-paint.htm/printable

I have a similar problem and have had paint mixed based on this analysis but the match still was not great, due they said, to my paint being metallic, you may end up having to paint a whole panel to blend it in, Alan.


----------

